
Launch of “Startup America” (live stream) - bjonathan
http://www.whitehouse.gov/live/launch-startup-america
======
ajju
It is disappointing that Startup Visa did not even get a mention, despite Brad
Feld being on the panel.

------
bigwally
<http://www.whitehouse.gov/issues/startup-america>

